# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Bạn biết gì về dịch vụ visa trung quoc?

## greencanal20

Hiện  nay, Việt Nam đã trở thành một trong những thành viên của tổ chức WTO,  vì vậy việc mở rộng ngoại giao, kinh doanh buôn bán đã trở nên rất phổ  biến. Nền kinh tế nước ta đang hòa nhập với sự phát triển của nền kinh  té toàn cầu. Đồng thời, chúng ta cũng mở rộng quan hệ hảo hữu với các  nước như Mĩ, Trung Quốc, Hàn Quốc…cụ thể cho việc mở rộng quan hệ giao  lưu đó là mỗi năm có hàng trăm lượt người Việt Nam tới Trung Quốc, và  những người Trung Quốc tới Việt Nam. Vì vậy, ngày nay nếu bạn muốn đến  Trung Quốc thì thực sự là một vấn đề đơn giản. Việc đầu tiên bạn cần làm  là bạn phải có*visa trung quoc*. Khi bạn làm xong *visa trung quốc* thì có nghĩa là bạn đã đủ điều kiện và có thể sang trung quốc bất cứ lúc nào.
Các thủ tục giấy tờ và chi phí làm *visa trung quoc* cho bạn là :
HỒ SƠ LÀM _VISA TRUNG QUOC_ BAO GỒM:
-         01 đơn xin cấp visa có dán ảnh 3×4
-         01 ảnh chân dung cỡ 4×6
-         Chứng minh thư gốc của người nộp
-         Hộ chiếu phổ thông còn hạn ít nhất 06 tháng tính đến ngày khởi hành
DỊCH VỤ *VISA TRUNG QUOC*
:-         Loại 3 tháng 1 lần : 80$
-         Loại 3 tháng 2 lần : 145 $
-         Loại 6 tháng nhiều lần : 190$
-         Loại 1 năm nhiều lần : 260$
Địa chỉ : số 1 ngõ 429 Kim Mã, Phường Ngọc Khánh, Quận Ba Đình, TP Hà Nội
Email: greencanal@gmail.com/ greencanaltour@gmail.comWebsite: www.dulichthegioi247.com.
Số điện thoại tư vấn : 04.3724.5292  FAX : 04.3724.5291.
Số điện thoại nóng: : 01266200333 (Ms Tâm)/ 0904386229 (Mr Quyết)
Xin Kính chào quý khách ! Well Come To GRRENCANAL TRAVEL.

----------


## canaltraveltour

thủ tục làm _visa trung quoc_ đơn giarnnhir? làm nhanh thì sao bạn?

----------


## thanhvannt90

Thủ tục có vẻ đơn giản nhỉ!

----------


## thuvannt91

Làm *visa trung quoc* nhanh, rẻ ,khẩn - liên hệ Mr Quyết - 0904386229

----------


## thuyvannt90

Làm _visa trung quoc_ nhanh, khẩn , - Liên hệ Mr Quyết - 01266200333 
Để được tư vấn miễn phí nhé.
Ngoài ra, chúng tôi còn tư vấn bất kì thủ tục làm mới, gia hạn visa đi các nước khác nhau trên thế giới.
Hoặc bạn có thể trục tiếp đến địa chỉ : 1- 429 Kim Mã - Ba Đình - Hà Nội.

----------


## vemaybayhoalu

Vui lỏng tham khảo dịch vu visa tại công ty du lịch Hoa Lư

----------


## haianh.lenam

Cái ni mình đến phòng vé có giúp làm visa ko hả bác chủ top

----------

